# CEL after oil change/tire rotation



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...if the oil cap isn't 100% seated, it can cause a CEL to occur.



70AARCUDA said:


> ...read this Dec-2011 *GM TechLink *article:
> 
> GM Techlink: Search Results


----------



## The Duck (Jun 27, 2011)

is that something that when it's solved, the light will reset?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

No.



70AARCUDA said:


> ...read this Dec-2011 *GM TechLink *article:
> 
> GM Techlink: Search Results


*• NOTE* - see GM service bulletin *PI0552 = *loose oil cap or dipstick not fully seated throws CEL and *DTC P0171*.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

If you have OnStar, give them a call (press the button) and tell them you have an engine light and you would like them to tell you what the code is and what it means. If you have a trifecta cable you can also see the codes.


----------



## The Duck (Jun 27, 2011)

should have kept onstar, but I have AAA too --- now it would come in handy 

I'll run by autozone after work and they can tell me what it is and hopefully clear it up 

Thanks guys


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

The Duck said:


> should have kept onstar, but I have AAA too --- now it would come in handy
> 
> I'll run by autozone after work and they can tell me what it is and hopefully clear it up
> 
> Thanks guys


I was under the impression onstar was for life except you had to pay for the turn-by-turn directions.

Autozone told me a few months ago they stopped doing code scans. Do they still do scans where you are?

Did you change the oil yourself or did you have a shop do it? If a shop, take it to them and tell them to figure it out.


----------



## The Duck (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah after the initial 6 months, the charged me for turn by turn and the safe and sound package ... I kept the safe and sound package for a months but decided to ditch that 

I think the safe and sound package is 19 a month and if you want to add the turn by turn then it's 29 a month.

Haven't been to autozone for a CEL check in quite some time, so I'm hoping they do ... If not then there are a few other places I could check

I do do the maintenance myself, so it's up to me -- I'm thinking that it is very possibly the oil cap not being tight because if I recall it does sort of 'click' twice before it's fully tight


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...read this Dec-2011 *GM TechLink *article:
> 
> GM Techlink: Search Results



You're most likely 100% correct but it's still a good idea to get the code.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

California mechanics pushed a bill that would eliminate folks being able to get their codes read at parts stores since the stores were apparently stealing too much of their business when folks DIY'ed. I'm not sure if it passed or not. 

If the AZ scanner can't read CAN, it's useless anyhow. A cheap CAN scanner with live data is $60-80. Well worth the money, just for stuff like this. 

Re-seat the oil dipstick firmly, and re-seat the oil fill cap. Once that's done, unhooking the negative terminal on the battery for 15 minutes will clear the code. I hope your inspection isn't due for a while, though, since that resets all the emissions monitors.


----------



## The Duck (Jun 27, 2011)

haha inspection is due ... That's awesome 

Yeah I previsouly had a subaru legacy gt with an access port and I was able to draw/clear codes from there ---- that was a great purchase

Haven't gotten into doing much with the cruze except commute to work -- and it's been great at that!!


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

sciphi said:


> California mechanics pushed a bill that would eliminate folks being able to get their codes read at parts stores since the stores were apparently stealing too much of their business when folks DIY'ed. I'm not sure if it passed or not.


Is that what happened? Will have to look that up.



> If the AZ scanner can't read CAN, it's useless anyhow. A cheap CAN scanner with live data is $60-80. Well worth the money, just for stuff like this.


This is a very good point. They aren't able to look up on every car. They weren't able to read the code from my 96 Honda. Doubt they will be able to read a CAN setup, but I bet they'll sell you a reader 



> Re-seat the oil dipstick firmly, and re-seat the oil fill cap. Once that's done, unhooking the negative terminal on the battery for 15 minutes will clear the code. I hope your inspection isn't due for a while, though, since that resets all the emissions monitors.


Yep. :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## The Duck (Jun 27, 2011)

definately was the oil cap ... can't believe I over looked that --- code actually cleared by itself ... We ran a lot of errands yesterday with a lot of on/off with the car

Thanks for the help guys!!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*Ta-Dah!*


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Most CEL's will clear themselves after 50 or so miles.


----------

